# Input on purchasing a new TV ...



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm considering purchasing a new TV. I looked at the Vizio 70-inch ldc (E701i-A3) and the Sharp quattron (847). I've just begun looking and am looking for input. I'm not looking for 3D. I really don't want it. But I love sports (particularly hockey) and watching some good movies. It will go into a basement home theater. Thoughts? Opinions? Experiences? Thanks in advance!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Too many factors to get into.

Are you just wanting opinions on those two sets? Is the Quattron also 70"?

Personally, I'm not a fan of Sharp or Vizio.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Tony, those are two that I am considering. The Quattron is also 70. I'm trying to get some ideas on a good-70" set. Since you said you're not a fan of either brand, which ones do you think highly of? Also, is it just a personal taste with Vizio and Sharp or did you have a few thoughts on them? Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Look, I have a Vizio TV. They are a good value. But they don't just manage to come up with a TV that costs half the price without some compromises. My experience with Vizio is that that start up slower than premium price TVs and use lower-end color processors that can leave darker colors looking washed out and cause weird strobing effects with menus (like the DIRECTV guide) that have a lot of stuff that doesn't change with a very small area that does.

Also, I'm sorry, but I've been studying and living with color science for about 20 years and that fourth pixel in the Sharp TV doesn't do anything. Maybe if it were pure white it might help color fidelity in high-brightness areas, but even that is a big "if." Red, Green, and Blue will cover enough of the color gamut that you'll never feel like you're missing anyhing.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have the Sharp 60" Aquos model that came out before the Quattron, also a Sharp 46" Aquos. Have had no issues with either, and both are so customizable from the menu, you can use a calibration DVD or Blu Ray and get almost a professional calibration yourself at home. I am not familiar with Vizio TV's, but I have their Co-Star internet (Roku type box) device, and it is a slow bug ridden mess...which doesnt lead me to believe their software people are very adept. Dont know about their TV software.

Given the same general price for both, I would choose the one with the picture quality you find the best, compare warranty lengths, and if/who could provide in-home warranty service, since you dont want to be shipping the set back to Asia for repairs.

For a set that big, you might check out Square Trade warrantys as well, as they provide some features such as in home service, and replacement cost coverage should the set not be able to be repaired, for about half the cost of most in store extended warrantys.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

OP, take a look at the Sony XBR-65HX950. It's pricey but has much better picture quality than the ones you mentioned. I have it's predecessor, the XBR-65HX929.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

purtman said:


> Since you said you're not a fan of either brand, which ones do you think highly of? Also, is it just a personal taste with Vizio and Sharp or did you have a few thoughts on them? Thanks!


Stuart summed up my thoughts on Vizio pretty well, and as for Sharp, I just think they're too busy searching for an identity, like adding another color to their sets, for example. Instead of building something better, they seem to want to build something different.

As for TV's, I'm actually a big fan of RPTV's (Mitsubishi) in the larger sizes. You mentiond it was for a Home Theater, so have you considered projection or one of the larger sized Mit's (82", 92")?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Stuart summed up my thoughts on Vizio pretty well, and as for Sharp, I just think they're too busy searching for an identity, like adding another color to their sets, for example. Instead of building something better, they seem to want to build something different.
> 
> As for TV's, I'm actually a big fan of RPTV's (Mitsubishi) in the larger sizes. You mentiond it was for a Home Theater, so have you considered projection or one of the larger sized Mit's (82", 92")?


I did think of projection, but I didn't like the color. Also, I've read that Mitsubishi has a "white-dot" problem.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I also have a Visio an older Sharp, and a kids room Sharp TV /DVD player combo. I would say Stuarts observations about the cheaper sets being that way due to quality cutting is very true. 

The Vizio has too strong of backlighting that is barely controllable. It's not a "bad" set per se but it just doesn't look "normal" when compared to my Sonys, Samsungs, or even the Sharps. Without those as reference it looks pretty good but I would expect a shorter lifespan will be normal.

Sharps seem pretty good though in some ranges such as wood tones and textures it falls short of the Sony. Its price though is enticing for sure and it's picture quality looks OK. I've heard people having breaking issues moving those huge wafer thin screens though.

Quite simply it is really up to your preference. Which set makes you want to part with your money for its quailty or is this the emotional high of getting a 70 inch set for your sports viewing?

You might find a Sony or Sammy in 60 inches has the real quality you seek. I have an emotional burn for a70 inch set to replace my 60 inch Sony EX700 but reality is the Sharp doesn't draw me. Now when Sony gets to 70 inches at today's Sharp pricepoint I might just upgrade but till then that 60 inch unit I have is just fine.

Don "just my thoughts on your question" Bolton


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Didn't like the color of what? Front Projection? Every projector is different, but nowadays most have excellent color reproduction and if you really want a home theater (as opposed to a second living room), it's really the only way to go.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes. I didn't like the projection. Just didn't seem to have the vivid colors of LEDs.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Have you considered a Plasma? Especially for a basement, the color is great. Something like the Panny P65GT50 if you don't mind losing a few inches. Yes, it is 3D, but at least you're not paying for glasses you won't use.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

purtman said:


> Yes. I didn't like the projection. Just didn't seem to have the vivid colors of LEDs.


Thats fine, but you missed my point.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The one thing to also keep in mind, the vividness of the sets at the store are not necessarily a good thing, which is what I think Spartanstew was referring to. They are set to vivid or torch mode, nice and bright, but not accurate. Looks nice in the showroom.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Have you considered a Plasma? Especially for a basement, the color is great. Something like the Panny P65GT50 if you don't mind losing a few inches. Yes, it is 3D, but at least you're not paying for glasses you won't use.


Amazon still has last years non-3D Panasonic version for $1100 with Prime shipping. If I was to get another set today, I probably would go with Plasma. I an using a switcher, to one single HDMI port on my 60", so cannot calibrate each input. Im finding switching from source to source, the LCD is almost perfect with the BluRay it was calibrated with, but lacks black detail on satellite and cable sources. If I adjust for the satellite or cable, then the Blu-Ray is off a little bit. Given Plasma's better blacks, this probably would not be an issue with Plasma. Im the only one that notices tho, the rest of the household thinks all the sources look the same


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Thats fine, but you missed my point.


Was your point more the asthetics of a real theater as opposed to having a large screen?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Have you considered a Plasma? Especially for a basement, the color is great. Something like the Panny P65GT50 if you don't mind losing a few inches. Yes, it is 3D, but at least you're not paying for glasses you won't use.


I have thought about plasma. It's definitely worth looking into.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

purtman said:


> Was your point more the asthetics of a real theater as opposed to having a large screen?


My point was that there's hundreds of different projectors and another hundred different viewing scenarios.

To say you don't like the colors in projectors is like saying you don't like the taste of milk based on one experience as a child when your mother served you milk that was sour.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

purtman said:


> I did think of projection, but I didn't like the color. Also, I've read that Mitsubishi has a "white-dot" problem.


I wanted a big set with around a 70" being the biggest my room would support. I ended up with a Mitsubishi RPT (WD-73742), which is a 73" with 3D. I don't use the 3D much at all as it doesn't float my boat for most programming and video.

But there is nothing wrong with the color, crispness or brightness of it and in a basement setting would be excellent IMO. And the prices for them are really cheap in comparison to 70" LCD/LED or Plasma. Paid $1200 for mine delivered and set up.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I thought I had read where Mitsubishi was discontinuing manufacturing of their RPT's?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, they are. 2013's are the last model year.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Didn't like the color of what? Front Projection? Every projector is different, but nowadays most have excellent color reproduction and if you really want a home theater (as opposed to a second living room), it's really the only way to go.


When it comes to audio/video equipment it's a matter of personal preference and not someone's idea of the only way to go.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> When it comes to audio/video equipment it's a matter of personal preference and not someone's idea of the only way to go.


+1
Beauty is in the eye of the one doing the looking.

I have a small 37 inch Vizio and it is very nice. I did not have any problem adjusting the level of the backlighting. Some of the preset levels are not adjustable and some are.
I have a 46" Samsung that is very nice and my son has a 52" Mitsubishi that is awesome. Of course the Mitsubishi cost way more than the Vizio and the Samsung added together.

Definitely make the decision for yourself as to which one to buy.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, they are. 2013's are the last model year.


Actually it is the 2012 models that are the last. No new ones coming this year. Whatever is out there is what is available.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> When it comes to audio/video equipment it's a matter of personal preference and not someone's idea of the only way to go.


Sure, lots of personal preference involved, but very few would put a TV in a home theater (or a HTIB, or many other things). Just like the actual Theater, Home Theater is normally about immersion and scope.



lparsons21 said:


> Actually it is the 2012 models that are the last. No new ones coming this year. Whatever is out there is what is available.


Yes, I knew they were done, but thought the current models were 2013 models (like they do with cars, the new model year actual comes out the previous June), but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Amazon still has last years non-3D Panasonic version for $1100 with Prime shipping. If I was to get another set today, I probably would go with Plasma. I an using a switcher, to one single HDMI port on my 60", so cannot calibrate each input. Im finding switching from source to source, the LCD is almost perfect with the BluRay it was calibrated with, but lacks black detail on satellite and cable sources. If I adjust for the satellite or cable, then the Blu-Ray is off a little bit. Given Plasma's better blacks, this probably would not be an issue with Plasma. Im the only one that notices tho, the rest of the household thinks all the sources look the same


Which model would that be?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That would be the U50, though it has no smart TV functionality either.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-TC-P60U50-60-Inch-600Hz-Plasma/dp/B008KCSMHS


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

satcrazy said:
 

> Which model would that be?


dpeters answered above. For internet functionality, should you not already have it in your bluray player, you can always add a $50 Roku or Apple Tv or ....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

spartanstew said:


> My point was that there's hundreds of different projectors and another hundred different viewing scenarios.
> 
> To say you don't like the colors in projectors is like saying you don't like the taste of milk based on one experience as a child when your mother served you milk that was sour.


Understood. I've seen a few so far that just didn't impress me. I like your analogy to the milk.

I did go out today and see one that was decent. I wasn't planning on looking at it, but happened to be near a Best Buy and checked it out. It wasn't up to what I'd want, but at least that and your comments opened up my mind a little bit. Any thoughts on good projectors?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

why did you register under a different user name?

I think that's against the TOS.

As far as projectors, you'll never see a good one at Best Buy, because projectors are meant for dark rooms - and BB is loaded with fluorescent lights. It's best to find an actual home theater store that has home theater rooms set up - that's when you'll see what they can really do.

I've been out of the projector game for a bit, but Panny's and Epson's have always been good and reliable. You can probably find the Epson 3020 for under $1500, and the Panasonic 8000 for under $2500. There's other options in between those two as well, it just depends on your budget and throw distance (where you'll place the projector).


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> why did you register under a different user name?
> 
> I think that's against the TOS.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's interesting. I had trouble logging in this afternoon and requested my password. I used my e-mail address, and they gave me the purtman15 info. There was a problem with my purtman account, and I had to re-create it. I hadn't been on in a while, and I'm surprised it logged on. I did e-mail to get the password reset and received the e-mail to reset it. I copied and pasted and didn't realize that it had given me the purtman15 log-in. I'll get it straightened out. I've e-mailed the moderators to get it straightened out.

If I do do the projector, I figure I'll go for at least a 100-inch screen. May as well if I'm going to go all out.

Thanks everybody for your help. You've been very helpful and given me things to think about.

Now if I can only get my ID issue straightened out, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I'd say 100" minimum, but a lot depends on your throw distance and seating distance

Also, there's a long thread(s) over at avs regarding how to paint your own screen, and while I've never done it, it seems pretty simple and the results I've seen are fantastic (and it's cheap).


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> I wanted a big set with around a 70" being the biggest my room would support. I ended up with a Mitsubishi RPT (WD-73742), which is a 73" with 3D. I don't use the 3D much at all as it doesn't float my boat for most programming and video.
> 
> But there is nothing wrong with the color, crispness or brightness of it and in a basement setting would be excellent IMO. And the prices for them are really cheap in comparison to 70" LCD/LED or Plasma. Paid $1200 for mine delivered and set up.


I LOVE My DLP Mits its a 65" had it for 6 years ! And no motion blurr unlike the other flat screens ! After 5 years I started to notice the colors wernt so bright so got on the internet , it was the bulb. No biggy it cost me $ 65.00 or so took me 3 minutes to install ! So simple and the other modules in the back of the TV are easy to get to also ! So if something ever does fail it will be easy to FIX Unlike a LCD wer u throw it out ! Past 10 years the ones I use for my PC I have been thru 3 ! They dont last as long as the old CRTs did !


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

I will soon be looking for a New Flat screen for my Bedroom wall like a 42" or so. The problem i will have is I need two cable input jacks. Since I have Comcast they broadcast HD local channels on it. And the other jack is my secondary Cable thru out the house that Has my private channels RF modulated on. Like DTV,DVD,Security camera. My Mits 65 has two works great !

P.S. I Hope the Electronics Industry will give us lower priced RF Modulators in HD soon !


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if one of you reported me for having two accounts, but if you did, thanks. I had some issues with this account a while back. I had to create a new one, and I never really used it. When I couldn't log in the other day, I had forgotten my password. When I requested it, it gave me my temporary account. I'm all set now. Thanks!


----------



## justsam (Sep 21, 2012)

purtman said:


> I'm considering purchasing a new TV. I looked at the Vizio 70-inch ldc (E701i-A3) and the Sharp quattron (847). I've just begun looking and am looking for input. I'm not looking for 3D. I really don't want it. But I love sports (particularly hockey) and watching some good movies. It will go into a basement home theater. Thoughts? Opinions? Experiences? Thanks in advance!


For a Home Theater, I am a real fan of front projection.

I recently moved from a home where I had built and dedicated one of the bedrooms as a small home theater, with a projector, and that was a real theater like experience, as opposed to watching big screen TV! I do not have that in my current home and do miss it.

You descibe being a sports fan, and the large screen can really bring that home. Of course it depends on room size, but I consider large screen something above 100". Of course with proper projector it can be any size that suits the room.

The cost will be less than a large screen LCD, and you are not paying for a tuner and RF section in the TV that few ever use.

Don't forget proper audio to go with it. Does not have to be over the top, just honest surround with sub woofer.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll second the recommendation for Plasma and Panasonic in particular. I have a 65VT30 we are very pleased with.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll 3rd it..Panasonic 60GT50 Plasma here....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Amazon still has last years non-3D Panasonic version for $1100 with Prime shipping. If I was to get another set today, I probably would go with Plasma. I an using a switcher, to one single HDMI port on my 60", so cannot calibrate each input. Im finding switching from source to source, the LCD is almost perfect with the BluRay it was calibrated with, but lacks black detail on satellite and cable sources. If I adjust for the satellite or cable, then the Blu-Ray is off a little bit. Given Plasma's better blacks, this probably would not be an issue with Plasma. Im the only one that notices tho, the rest of the household thinks all the sources look the same


You'll get a better 2D picture with a Panny 3D set. I've never used the 3D option on mine other than to briefly try it out once.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> dpeters answered above. For internet functionality, should you not already have it in your bluray player, you can always add a $50 Roku or Apple Tv or ....


Or just about any BD player or streaming box. I do not use the Smart features on my Panny plasmas. No 5.1 sound.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Nice as a backup. When you've got a house of guests at Christmas wanting to watch an episode of Doctor Who and Amazon is down on one device, it may work on the other.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Rich said:


> You'll get a better 2D picture with a Panny 3D set. I've never used the 3D option on mine other than to briefly try it out once.
> 
> Rich


Good point, and Plasma generally produces a better picture from SD content than LCD.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Good point, and Plasma generally produces a better picture from SD content than LCD.


First time I sat in a showroom and watched the 3D Panny plasmas, I quickly noticed the excellent PQ on them when they were in 2D mode. Made up my mind right there that the next plasma I bought would be a 3D model, just because of the 2D PQ.

Rich


----------



## jforkner (Mar 17, 2004)

UPDATE...

Four days after purchasing the TV, it failed---about 30% of the viewing area was marred by vertical lines (see attached). I contacted Sharp and they have been working with me to repair the set. I opted to attempt repair vs. returning the set to Costco. As of today, they are still trying to contact a repair company in my area.

FWIW, I just (two days ago) replaced my Mitsubishi 57" DLP with a Sharp LC-70C8470U and couldn't be happier. This is a 2012 model with 3D and a variety of built-in apps. Like you, I didn't want 3D; but after comparing the picture quality of some lower-end (600-series) Sharps, including the new 2013 models, I decided the PQ of the 847 was worth the added expense. Plus, I got a good deal on it at Costco.

After updating the firmware and adjusting the picture settings to a recommended set found at AVSForum.com, I am more than impressed with the PQ. And while I doubt I'll be using the apps much, it is kinda cool to see my website on the big screen.

My viewing room is pretty well lit during the day, and plasma and many of the other brand LCDs provided too much screen reflection for my environment. The Sharps seemed to provide the least reflection for me.

Bottom line...couldn't be happier.


Jack


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, all. After hunting and looking around, I've decided to go with the actual projector. I've seen lots of good reviews on the Epson - PowerLite Home Cinema 3020 3D 3LCD Projector. I plan to set up a 120-inch screen. It should be great for our regular movie night and the big games.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I decided to go with the Epson 3020 projector with a 120-inch screen. No regrets at all. Paid $1429 at Amazon. I've had it up for about six days now, and the picture is awesome. I've also seen some incredible 3D on this. We haven't mounted the screen yet (still have some more items as part of our move), but it still looks great on the wall. Thanks for all of the responses.


----------

